# Mac OS 9.2 | Afficher la frequence du processeur.



## rayonx (13 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir comment afficher la frequence du processeur de mon Power Mac G4 sous Mac OS 9.2.


----------



## apenspel (13 Décembre 2007)

Comme dans Mac OS X : menu Pomme/À propos de ce Mac&#8230;


----------



## rayonx (13 Décembre 2007)

"Comme dans Mac OS X : menu Pomme/À propos de ce Mac"
Non justement, cela ne m'affiche pas la frequence du CPU !!!


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Décembre 2007)

ICI c'est Mac OS X, OS9 c'est dans "Classic Mac"


----------



## guytantakul (13 Décembre 2007)

Dans "informations système" (menu pomme), rubrique processeur.


----------

